# Baits



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Has anyone used the lure "Violator 7"? I was just curious because I bought a jar(man is it some potent stuff!) along with some Hiawatha valley bait and was wondering how they performs together.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I've never used Caven's baits & lures... I am sure someone has


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I’ve used violator 7 and caught two gray fox two raccoon and one coyote with it all in dirt hole sets


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

pokeyjeeper said:


> I've used violator 7 and caught two gray fox two raccoon and one coyote with it all in dirt hole sets


 How ironic... He catches a gray fox. Well MidMo Trapper your fleshing skills will be tested after you catch another gray fox, two raccoons and a coyote ????...


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

azpredatorhunter said:


> How ironic... He catches a gray fox. Well MidMo Trapper your fleshing skills will be tested after you catch another gray fox, two raccoons and a coyote ...


big mean boar raccoons at that not no dumb young ones


----------

